# VDE Normen privat erwerben



## Neurorancer (23 Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe eine  Frage:

Mal angenommen ein Elektromeister 
will seine VDE Normen mir verkaufen.

Diese sind alle schön in den Ordnern sortiert. 

Darf er das rechtlich tun? 

Darf ich dann diese Normen nutzen um selber den Elektromeister zu machen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 Oktober 2018)

Ich denke mal, dass das zulässig ist, er hat Sie ja auch mal gekauft. Die Frage ist, warum sollte er das tun wollen? Die Normen ändern sich ja öfters und es hilft Dir nichts eine veraltete zu haben/nutzen.


----------



## Neurorancer (23 Oktober 2018)

Die Normen sind bis auf das Jahr 2017 aktuell. Ich werde mir die Neuerungen anschaffen.


----------



## Fabpicard (23 Oktober 2018)

Der ausBeuther Verlag bietet doch spezielle Konditionen für angehende Meister über die jeweiligen Meisterschulen...
Dann hast du das, was du genau benötigst und in der Version die in der Schule gebraucht wird...
(wenn ein Teil bei dem "Satz" dabei ist, könntest du natürlich über die Schule nur die fehlenden/nicht-aktuellen Teile erwerben)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## GLT (23 Oktober 2018)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Darf er das rechtlich tun?


Ja, darf er.



Neurorancer schrieb:


> Darf ich dann diese Normen nutzen um selber den Elektromeister zu machen?


Sicher darfst Du - die Aktualisierung musst halt selber herbeischaffen.

Für die Meisterlehrgänge gibt es die VDE-Normen zum Vorzugspreis incl. der nötigen Aktualisierungen - ob man da wirklich was spart käme halt drauf an.


----------



## nade (24 Oktober 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> Ja, darf er.
> 
> 
> Sicher darfst Du - die Aktualisierung musst halt selber herbeischaffen.
> ...


Also nächstes jahr ist wieder die light and building. Da gint es die vde auch das grundpacket handwerk für 50%. Sind aber immernoch um die 900€. Hatte mir vor 12 jahren über die handwerkskammer damals das abo geholt. War genau so teuer. Im jahr sinds ca 300€ abo. Ich meine was in erinnerung zu haben das man das abo hat haben müssen, oder zumindest zur prüfung den letzten stand.

Hab auch erst die papierversion geholt... macht mit zu der zeit 3 ordner schon was daher[emoji6] jetzt auch wenn kein eigener betrieb hab ich sie immernoch. 
Normen dazu holen kann je nach welcher schon recht teuer werden.

Ach ja als abonent hat man auch günstigere bücher und seminarpreise

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## holgermaik (25 Oktober 2018)

Eventuell gibt es ja bei dir in der Nähe eine Uni. Bei einigen kann man die Normen in der Biblothek einsehen, bevor du viel Geld in die Aktualisierung steckst, und hinterher nicht mehr brauchst.


----------



## nade (25 Oktober 2018)

Da wäre aber vorher erst zu fragen ob es die aktuelle sein muss. Alle 4 monate gibt es min 1 norm die geändert wird. Momentan häufig sachen blitzschutz... brandschutz... die 0289 teil4 und 0100 beiblatt 5 haben sich seit längerem nicht mehr geändert. Anlagen besonderer art wie zb baustrom hat sich glaub vor kurzem  was geändert. Kann heut abend ja mal gucken ob ich was find bezüglich welche normen seit 2017 anpassungen hatten. Aber egal wie es wäre mit der handwerkskammer abzuklären ob es so reicht. Für evu eintragung brauchst definitiv  den abovertrag.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------

